# l245 dt rims



## ctdtjs (Sep 6, 2011)

I need front rims for L245 4x4
new they are $200 
will other models inter change with this tractor


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

what size and lug pattern i have some new 14" rims


----------

